# Hunting > Hunting >  Need a Hunting Mate!!

## wattee

Hey guys I have recently moved back from aussie to the real world after a few years and dont know many people i can go hunting with that live in the BOP area,
I live in Tauranga,
looking for some new contacts to take me out to share the hobbie  :Have A Nice Day:  just got myself a new shotgun and a 308 so whatevers going, im not bad on the old knife either...
cheers

----------


## Rushy

Welcome to the forum Wattee.  Sounds like a job for Gibo.  Bet he responds in less time that it takes a dog to shake off the drips after cocking its leg.

----------


## wattee

i want someone to go shooting with so i hope so

----------


## Bryan

There is always the NZDA Tauranga Branch wattee. Next club night is next Tuesday @ 7.30pm. 

Plenty of good buggers there that you could get to know and possibly hunt with. Club also runs regular branch hunts which are a good way to get to know the guys.

Home - New Zealand Deerstalkers Association (Bay of Plenty Branch) Inc.

----------


## Gibo

I see my pimp is in action!!!!! Hi Wattee will be a possibility closer to spring.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Toby

Good guy Gibo

----------


## Gibo

> Good guy Gibo


Until you meet me ha ha  :Omg:

----------


## Toby

> Until you meet me ha ha


When I meet you it will be something like this.

Hi I'm Toby
Yol I'm Gibo, heres your pie I owe you

----------


## Rushy

> I see my pimp is in action!!!!!


I resemble that remark

----------


## Gibo

> When I meet you it will be something like this.
> 
> Hi I'm Toby
> Yol I'm Gibo, heres your pie I owe you


Ha ha sure and it will be a cream pie to the mug!!!!  :Wink:

----------


## Toby

> Ha ha sure and it will be a cream pie to the mug!!!!


I read that very very wrong.

Steak and cheese mate, dont forgot

----------


## Gibo

> I resemble that remark


Id say direct match!!  :36 1 5:

----------


## Gibo

What am I? The forum charity?!!!  :Psmiley:

----------


## Rushy

> What am I? The forum charity?!!!


If i am the pimp you are the hooker Gibo

----------


## Gibo

> If i am the pimp you are the hooker Gibo


So you get the booty while I just get fucked! Stink deal if you ask me!!!  :Sick:

----------


## Toby

> So you get the booty while I just get fucked! Stink deal if you ask me!!!


You still get booty. Just its another guys.... Ohhhhhhh

----------


## Gibo

> You still get booty. Just its another guys.... Ohhhhhhh


Not cool Toby!

----------


## Rushy

> So you get the booty while I just get fucked! Stink deal if you ask me!!!


Well then we could swap roles for giggles

----------


## Gibo

I'll leave you two to your fantasies now  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rushy

Wattee will be wondering what the hell he has gotten in to.

----------


## Gibo

Oh well sorts out the men from the lady boys  :Wink:

----------


## Twoshotkill

> Hey guys I have recently moved back from aussie to the real world after a few years and dont know many people i can go hunting with that live in the BOP area,
> I live in Tauranga,
> looking for some new contacts to take me out to share the hobbie  just got myself a new shotgun and a 308 so whatevers going, im not bad on the old knife either...
> cheers



Hey Gibbo .... If I read this correctly he supplies the gun and does the gutting  , all we have to do is talk him into carrying .... then we get to just hunt and eat Venison! Mint

Hi Wattie..... sounds great Can you send pics of how big your back pack is???!

Haha . on a serious note how much hunting have you done before??  Im with Gibo... No big trips organised till spring so I will let you know when something is in the pipeline. and your welcome to come along

----------


## Bushrash

Hey Mate deerstalkers meeting next tues night at Tauriko clubrooms if it intrests ya

----------


## Gibo

> Hey Gibbo .... If I read this correctly he supplies the gun and does the gutting  , all we have to do is talk him into carrying .... then we get to just hunt and eat Venison!


Well spotted! Sounds like a decent slave!

----------


## Shaneo

Hey Wattie, flick us a pm and we'll go for a mission. I'm getting myself orientated in a new area up Kaimais so its more walking than stalking at the mo'. Company would be good

----------


## wattee

Thanks guys  :Have A Nice Day:  PM me always keen,
you have my number shaneo

----------


## wattee

Better then this old dude i used to go with all he talked about was rooting fat chicks but im sure he would root a dead dog on the side of the road if no one was looking ha ha

----------


## Scouser

> Better then this old dude i used to go with all he talked about was rooting fat chicks but im sure he would root a dead dog on the side of the road if no one was looking ha ha


Plenty of buggers on here have info on 'fat chicks'.......eh Gibo!!!!!!

Welcome to the forum Wattie, as you can see you will soon be hunting!

----------


## Rushy

> Better then this old dude i used to go with all he talked about was rooting fat chicks but im sure he would root a dead dog on the side of the road if no one was looking ha ha


Are you implying that there are people that wouldn't?

----------


## Toby

> Better then this old dude i used to go with all he talked about was rooting fat chicks but im sure he would root a dead dog on the side of the road if no one was looking ha ha


Ahem, Neckshot.....  :Grin:

----------


## Gibo

> Plenty of buggers on here have info on 'fat chicks'.......eh Gibo!!!!!!
> 
> Welcome to the forum Wattie, as you can see you will soon be hunting!


 :Wtfsmilie:  my wife is pushing 45kg!!!! You have the wrong man! I think its Neckjob and R93 that are the seasoned pros on sizey ho's!

----------


## Scouser

> my wife is pushing 45kg!!!! You have the wrong man! I think its Neckjob and R93 that are the seasoned pros on sizey ho's!


No offence meant mate, i might have got a thread mixed up about Toby going on a w'end for a piss up and something about a 'oiled fat chick'........?

----------


## Gibo

> No offence meant mate, i might have got a thread mixed up about Toby going on a w'end for a piss up and something about a 'oiled fat chick'........?


Ha Ha yeah man that was Neckshot. I would have addded my 2 bob but havnt slapped a thigh and rode the wave for a long time  :Wink:

----------


## Dougie

Wtf guys hahaha I come back to this thread and all of a sudden you are all calling each other's wives fat chicks?? I have evidence that Neckjob's lovely lady is quite a tidy wee morsel, not that I swing that way but I'm also pretty sure she'd give you a knuckle sand which if you weren't careful!

----------


## Chris

> Wtf guys hahaha I come back to this thread and all of a sudden you are all calling each other's wives fat chicks?? I have evidence that Neckjob's lovely lady is quite a tidy wee morsel, not that I swing that way but I'm also pretty sure she'd give you a knuckle sand which if you weren't careful!


Hahaha .... yep the boys need a bloody good slap now n then to keep them in line Dougie

----------


## Gibo

Meah ah ah!!!!!! Slap it and ride the waves!!!!

----------


## Bonecrusher

My wife still fits into her wedding dress after 25yrs of marriage so its not her size that is big. But her bite a pit bull would be on a hiding to nothing taking her on.  :36 1 5:

----------

